# Abandoned pumilio tadpole (to remove or not to remove)



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

So I am aware of a tadpole which the mother stopped feeding I believe due to other tads. It has hind legs and bumps where front legs will pop but it is quite small and i think it needs nutrition. 
Should i remove it and try and feed it chicken yolk and other frog eggs?

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Leave it alone, you cant be sure the mother stopped feeding it , just because you dont see her deposit eggs doesnt mean she isnt, and if shes fed him until now there is no reason why she wont feed him more .......


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

yea, i wouldn't remove it, i don't know much about tads or anything, but the mother frog is most likely sticking to her instincts.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

if its legs are out then it may be done feeding anyway.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

the thing is its really small and i think it is not being fed, i would notice growth. I am planning on leaving it in but i might try and put another frogs egg in its axle if i get the chance.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

audioandroid said:


> if its legs are out then it may be done feeding anyway.


thats what I was going to say also. But if you want I guess it wouldnt hurt to throw antoher frog egg in there. The only thing is that its mouth might not be in the stage anymore to eat the egg.


----------

